# Headphones and hearing aids?



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Does anyone here wear hearing aids and use headphones at all? This probably sounds a bit dumb to those who don't, but hearing aids change the frequencies your brain is used to picking up, so anytime I listen to music or watch movies on my theater system I need to have them on or it sounds incredibly flat (no worries on hearing aid quality, these things probably have better speakers than my Klipsches do). I'd like some good headphones for late night, but I'm not sure how to go about it- Do they make headphones that fit loosely enough to encompass extra-aural aids? Should I get a frequency programming print-out from my hearing doc and use the graph to set up an equalizer? Is there another way altogether? Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Depending on what sort of devices you use, I'd suggest getting a good pair of full-sized over-the-ear headphones. My favorites are from Sennheiser or Bayer (I currently use Senn HD650.) Programming an EQ to match the response curve of your devices could also work, but if you go this route I suggest using a stand-alone headphone amp with its own EQ so you don't also throw off the performance of the main system. Here's a good source for headphones and info: http://www.headphone.com/headphones/full-size.php


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry Spud, I meant to reply ages ago. I had a GF for a while years back who did research around hearing and aids and left a message with her family to call me and why (asking about this), but no call and I forgot.

Basically I agree with David that large circumaural units would work best like the Senns or my STAX in terms of shape and comport.


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

I wear hearing aids. I am not a headphone guy except that I travel in my work extensively. When I used the Bose Noise Canceling Headphones I wore them with my hearing aids.they worked great. After a few years I returned to using ear buds. I currently wear the top of the line Klipsch ear buds and really like them. 

I suggest you talk to your hearing aid tech and see what they think.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You could try some different house curves with REW & find one that better suits your hearing. Then you would not have to worry about it.


----------

